# Cam lean - how much is too much



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a hoyt hyperedge and have the usual left tear. I was able to get it to shoot bullet holes but only after shimming both cams and putting what i think is excessive cam lean in the top cam.

Is there any rule on how much cam lean is too much?

thanks


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Whats the cam lean like at full draw??


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

I am not sure don't have a draw board. 

I have it at the local shop now for him to check out.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

i doubt that you should have shimed the top cam just twist up the yoke.


----------



## shoulderoast (Jul 9, 2016)

If your cam lean is excessive then the cable will miss the cable stop. Otherwise, leave it alone and it isn't a problem on a Hoyt. How far are you shooting? If 20 yards then paper tune and you're good. If greater than 40 then proceed as follows.
shoot a hanging string at 5-9 feet. Adjust sight until you split the string.
shoot a hanging string at 20 yards. Adjust rest until you split the string.
repeat these 2 steps until there are no adjustments remaining to make.
Shoot bare shaft and fletched at 20 yards. Adjust yoke cables until bare shaft is in alignment with the fletched arrows. Adjust rest until they group together. Verify cam timing using a drawboard after every yoke adjustment. Bottom should be dead on with top or up to 1/8" first. Keep in mind that if rest is grossly off, yoke adjustments will accomplish nothing. If it isn't one, it's the other.
Shoot fletched at 40 yards. If arrows tend left then adjust rest right. If arrows tend right then adjust rest left.
Go back to step 1 and repeat the whole process.


----------



## T2crew (Aug 19, 2014)

That's great help for me too! THANKS


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

I ended up swapping top and bottom limbs and put spacer/washers back to original positions. This reduced the cam lean significantly and I was able to get left/right tuned. 
However, the only way I can get a clean bullet hole vertically is to put nocking point about 1/8" below 90 degrees. 

If I use the buss cable I can get nocking point back to 90 but timing is way off with the top cam hitting way before the bottom cam. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## TheSpecialist (Sep 25, 2006)

Good info


----------

